# entertainment



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2007)

what's your favorite online comic?

mine's CatandGirl.com

I'm looking for more cuz I get bored and need a laugh. 

http://catandgirl.com/archive/cg0511sponge.gif

Post edited by: Mouse, at: 2007/08/31 05:02


----------



## kevin!!!! (Aug 31, 2007)

oh man, if you haven't checked out brad neely. 

check this out:
http://www.superdeluxe.com/sd/artist/brad_neely

also: 
the adventures of dr. mcninja


----------



## Speedy (Aug 28, 2008)

Teen Girl Squad is the Shit


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 29, 2008)

​ 
http://www.mitchclem.com/nothingnice/


----------



## Dameon (Aug 29, 2008)

All the ones I read are my favorites. But if I had to choose, I might pick Sinfest ( www.sinfest.net )


----------

